# Fischereiabgabe BW



## junior_accountant (13. August 2011)

Ich wohne mit dem Hauptwohnsitz seit geraumer Zeit in Baden Württemberg. Meinen Fischereischein nebst Prüfung habe ich jedoch in Bayern gemacht.

Durch einen Hinweis, bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden das mein Schein in BW ungültig wurde. (§ 31 FischG)

D.h. ich muss einen Schein beantragen. 

Dafür muss ich wieder Fischereiabgabe zahlen :r:r:r
Mein Schein in Bayern habe ich damals auf Lebenszeit machen lassen und das kostete über 300 €.#q

Wie viel Teuronen kann jetzt schon wieder löhnen ?????


----------



## ak.checker (13. August 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe BW*

Ja so ist das im Schwoba Ländle und anderst wo auch .
Kostet bis vor 2 Jahren 50€ auf dem jeweiligen Rathaus zu entrichten.........#6


----------



## Schneidi (13. August 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe BW*

ca 50 € für 5 Jahre
ca. 80 € für 10 Jahre


----------



## Ulli3D (14. August 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe BW*

Aber den Bayernschein behalten, falls Du zurück ziehst.


----------

